# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Tribute to the Troops 20 th Aniversary WWE

## BooBoo

Saturday Dec 17th, 2022 at 2:30 PM EST...

Local Fox Channel where-ever One is...

"This year's WWE Tribute to the Troops event will air on December 17 at  2:30 pm ET and will air on FOX. The show was already taped on November  11, 2022, in Indianapolis after an episode of Friday Night SmackDown."

For those that Missed it then ^, now's Your op to see it...  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

For those that don't and won't Watch the WWE, do what CCR says :

----------


## TLSG

WWE is fake, just like our military.

----------


## BooBoo

Well, U b welcome to Ur Opinion even tho it SUCKS...!!!

By the Way, an opinion IS a Reflection on One's Character...

----------


## TLSG

> Well, U b welcome to Ur Opinion even tho it SUCKS...!!!


Well, thank you. Most people have forgotten how important free speech is.

----------


## BooBoo

> Well, thank you. Most people have forgotten how important free speech is.


yeah, Well Toilet Paper isn't, so Please Crap somewhere else...!?

----------

